# Reines Mpeg2 Nicht Richtig Abgespielt Wackel Ruckel



## tarkan1976 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle

Ich habe Magix Deluxe 2006 2007 Plus

Was ich mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen habe zwar kann ich im Program importieren aber leider nicht richtig bearbeiten .
Weil soweit ich play taste drücke um alles im Vorschaufenster sehen zu können, spielt es nicht richtig ab bzw. immer wackelt kurze pause dann weiter wird gespielt. 
Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem ist.

Bitte bitte um eine Antwort 


Mein Kamera: JVC HD 101 E
Habe ich HD Aufgenommen und wird automatisch auf reines Mpeg2 komprimiert

Reines Mpeg2 : 1280x 720

25 Vollbilder habe ich aufgenommen.

bittte hillffeee


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2007)

Naja, HD ist schon Ressourcenhungrig. Mpeg ist auch nicht gerade zimperlich.

Liegt die Videodatei auf einer eigenen Festplatte ? ( Nicht Partition ) Ist diese
Festplatte auch per ATA/SATA angebunden ? Bei USB wäre es kein Wunder.

Kannst Du die Datei ausserhalb von Magix ohne Probleme abspielen, zB mit VLC ?

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.

"Reines" MPEG2 gibt es als Begriff übrigens nicht. Das Format, das Du verwendest, ist MPEG2-HD, also schon "reines" MPEG2, aber in einer bestimmten Auflösung mit einem bestimmten Profil. Damit sind das Magix-Programm und/oder Dein PC offensichtlich überfordert. Außerdem hast Du mit Vollbildern gearbeitet, was eine zusätzliche Last für den Rechner bedeutet. Je nach Rechner hilft Dir da auch keine schnelle Festplatte weiter.

Ich habe mal ein paar Mini-Tests mit AVCHD-Material in 1440x1080i, Dolby 5.1 von einer Sony HDR-SR8E gemacht, um zu sehen, mit welchem Programm die auf meinem PC (Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6GHz, 2GB RAM) am besten zu bearbeiten sind. Hier eine wirklich nur fragmentarische Übersicht:

Sony Vegas Pro 8.0: Bis zu etwa 4 Videospuren übereinander kein Problem. Dolby 5.1-Bearbeitung hervorragend.

Adobe Premiere Elements 4.0: Hier fing es ab 3 Spuren an, zäh zu werden. Dolby 5.1-Bearbeitung, hmm, hab' ich vergessen...

Pinnacle Studio 11 Ultimate: Das nutzt sowieso nur 2 Spuren, aber die liefen klaglos und ohne Ruckler. Dolby 5.1-Bearbeitung geht, ist aber bei weitem nicht so komfortabel wie mit Sony Vegas.

Magix Video Deluxe 2008: Mehr als eine Spur ging gar nicht und schon die eine Spur ruckelte häufig und stark. Dolby 5.1 habe ich dann gar nicht mehr genauer untersucht.

Mein Fazit: Magix ist prima für DV-Material aber im HD-Bereich zur Zeit nicht zu gebrauchen. Die anderen 3 genannten Programme haben alle recht gut mit dem Quellmaterial zusammengearbeitet. Am besten ging es mit Sony Vegas, aber da das Material ja auch von einer Sony-Kamera kommt, ist das vielleicht nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Grüße

darkframe


----------



## tarkan1976 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
vielen dank für Ihre Antworten.

Jetzt ist die Frage. Ich kann diese MPEG2-HD als Quicktime exportieren und bei der einstellung von quicktime gebe ich die selber Format an unzwar 1280x720 und was raus kommt ist wirklich super qualität.

Die Frage ist : Gib es denn Unterschied von qualität her zwischen original MPEG2-HD und was ich als quicktime exportiert habe Beide sind 1280x720

danke noch mal


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2007)

Deine Zieldatei kann nur so gut sein wie das Ausgangsmaterial. Es kann sein, dass Du in anderen Formaten die Kompressionsartefakte siehst.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (6. Dezember 2007)

tarkan1976 hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann diese MPEG2-HD als Quicktime exportieren und bei der einstellung von quicktime gebe ich die selber Format an unzwar 1280x720 und was raus kommt ist wirklich super qualität.


Hi,

wenn der Film nur am PC betrachtet werden soll, dann ist das okay, wenn Du mit der Qualität zufrieden bist.

Soll der Film aber später beispielsweise auf eine BlueRay oder HD-DVD, dann bringt die Umwandlung in Quicktime nichts, weil beide Formate damit nichts anfangen können.

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass praktisch jede Umwandlung einen Qualitätsverlust mit sich bringt, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt sichtbar sein muss. Je nach verwendeter Kompression machen sich die Verluste mehr oder weniger stark bemerkbar. Ein Umwandeln in "uncompressed AVI" wird wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein, die Datei verlustlos zu wandeln, aber der Bedarf an Festplattenspeicher steigt gewaltig an und die Wiedergabe dürfte selbst auf dem schnellsten Rechner stocken.

Im Grunde stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem, weil ich ja meine HD-Cam-Videos auch gerne in der Qualität lassen würde, aber weder einen BlueRay- noch einen HD-DVD-Brenner - geschweige denn Player - habe. Ist mir alles noch zu unausgegoren. Ich überlege aber, mir so etwas wie dies hier anzuschaffen: http://www.tvix-shop.de/store/produ...-HD-Multimedia-Player-mit-HDMI-und-H-264.html. Das Teil kann offensichtlich alle gängigen HD-Formate und noch eine Menge anderer Formate wiedergeben. Bearbeiten werde ich das wohl alles mit Vegas, weil mir das mit den AVCHDs und Dolby 5.1 die meisten Möglichkeiten bietet.


----------

